# Woohoo!  I get to teach a Polaroid Manipulations Class!



## Ambrosia (Jan 10, 2005)

So, I went by my local community college to sign up and audit a night class for Advanced Photo.  While I was there, I borrowed the Photography Program Director's Daylab slide printer (i'm thinking of upgrading my Polaprinter).  

She said she'd make me a deal.  

She's going to let me borrow the slide printer if I will come in and demonstrate how to do Polaroid Manipulations to her Advanced Photo Students.  I think she thought it would be a chore for me, but I told her I'd be happy to do it.  She does them as well, but doesn't particularly like to teach it (she tends to have issues with the emulsion lifts).

Anyhoo, the class/demo would consist of Polaroid Image Transfers, and Polaroid Emulsion Lifts (like the article I wrote in the articles section).  I am going to mention to her that I can bring an sx-70 or two in and teach them Time Zero manipulations as well.  


Maybe one day people will pay me to teach this stuff!


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done and good luck.


----------



## terri (Jan 10, 2005)

Teaching is a blast - have fun with it!!       Good luck!


----------

